# Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club "Mr. Bill" 14th Annual Crawfish Boil



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Rodeo is over and let the crawfish eating begin!

Please join us at our Hold'Em & Hit'Em Club "Off the Rodeo Parking Lot" 14th Annual Crawfish Boil on April 12, 2008 at the Houston Farm & Ranch Club beginning at 3:30pm. HF&R Club is north of I-10 west on Hwy 6 approximately 1.5 miles. 
We will be serving 4500lbs of bugs. Additionally chicken, sausage and boudain will be served for the non-bug eaters on a "first come, first served" basis and when we are out of grub, we are out of grub! Soft drinks and beer will be available. Limited tickets are available. Tickets are $15.00 per person

HHC is a 501(c)3 not for profit organization supporting youth and education. Our web site is being rebuilt but the basic information about HHC is available if you are interested in supportng our scholarship program. 
Go to www.hhclub.org

Please PM me for ticket availability or additional information. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm in the Seabrook Area and have 35 or 40 tickets left, Please call me if your in the Area and need tickets 281-474-9600 Thanks Crocker....


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Is this an all you can eat event or how does it work? 
Cm3


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes it is till we run out.. 4500 lbs


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We will also have a motocycle fun run, silent auction, exotic travel raffle and several other fun venues. You may contact Todd Hardy for sign up or more info on the motorcycle run at 281-814-9601 mbl or 713-869-9800 wk.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

One last call for crawfish tickets! We are having our quarterly HHC meeting tonight and I will have a fix on available tickets that we be on sale prior to Saturday. Our crawfish boil is this Saturday and you can contact me via PM or e-mail or Crocker for tickets and we will make arrangements for you. You can't beat the price at $15.00 per ticket for all you can eat!
Hope to see you there.


----------

